# How doI change my name or phone #?



## billybengal (Sep 26, 2014)

I changed my phone number and now I need to change it with Lyft.
Later on I tried to login bit I entrered my new number. Lyft asked me for my email and name. So I entered them but I was doing this on my tiny phone and in hurry and I didn't notice that I mispelled my name.
So how do I change my name and is there a way to merge my old account to a new one?
This is for a rider side of Lyft.
Thanks guys!


----------

